# (auto)Finished! Mercedes 190E *3 PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Finally finished my Mercedes 190E. This is the old Revell Road & Track kit. Brittle plastic, especially the spindles. Glad I had two of these kits.
Paint is Tamiya, TS-14 Black on exterior, TS-46 Light Sand on the interior. 
Tamiya acrylics for the lenses. I also BMF'ed the tailight section as well as the turn signal front for a better look.
The wheels are Aoshima VIP Stich Dish. Car is also lowered.
Pardon the dust. Just can't seem to get rid of it.
More pics at the link.
ENJOY!
























More at my link:
http://public.fotki.com/73superduty/my_completed_model/revellfujimi_merced/
Chris


----------



## Gray-headed Art (Aug 16, 2002)

Nice, but a Firebird it ain't!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks Art! LOL
You know what? My affinity to the Firebird is well known, but can you believe I have only built two Firebirds years ago! My skills are much better now. I should try another.
Chris


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

The Knight Rider Benz!:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Ba - u- te - full !!! :thumbsup:


----------

